# Helsinki, Finland..



## Tadaa (Mar 28, 2013)

can somebody help me out with a place to squat in Helsinki, Finland?

either an existing one that doesnt mind taking in someone for a while
or if somebody knows a place that would be good to start a temporary squat

OR i dont mind putting effort into a place that can be around for longer if there is other people interested (but i need something starting now for a few months) 

the one squat i once knew got shut down a few years ago.

any help would be appreciated..

thanks,
Tadaa


----------

